# What online designer works best for heat applied vinyl, stock transfers and photo t shirts



## MusicMogul410 (Oct 16, 2006)

I currently have a mh 721 cutter and an epson workforce 1100. I currently sell stock transfers on bigcartel but also offer custom printed appareal and other products. I want to incorporate and online designer software to my site. I want to know which online designer would work best with selling stock transfers, full color photo shirts and heat applied vinyl. Most online designer software I have found caters mostly to screen printers and embroidery. I know someone here has gone through what im going through. HELP!! I want to get this up and running asap. Thanks MusicMOgul


----------

